# What is the best Software for screenprinters?



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

I seen a software that was a POS. It incorporated the design and estimating all in one? Any ideas/


----------



## Tony50 (Apr 23, 2009)

Based on your post you are talking about business software? If that is the case, you have to look at several things:
1. how many orders do you process on ave. per day
2. How many employees need to be in involved in order processing. ( not the guys in the back..)
3. What you want the software to do exactly . OE, Purchasing, Job scheduling, acounting.. 
Greg Kitson did a good article in Impressions mag for May just about this issue. Check it out.


----------



## Chap Ambrose (Oct 21, 2008)

Here's the Impressions article you're talking about: Harness the Power of Shop Management Programs


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Thanks! 
We are a small shop with only a few customers a day and growing...
I will check the article out...

Thanks again!


----------

